# New Website: Creation Without Compromise



## Guido's Brother (Jun 3, 2015)

I'd like to inform everyone of a new website to serve the Church on the issue of origins: Creation Without Compromise. We aim to provide resources supporting the historic Reformed view. Having just launched on June 1, there's not a lot there yet, but we plan to steadily add more in the weeks to come. While we're especially directing our efforts to the Canadian Reformed Churches, others may also find what we're doing of interest and/or of benefit.


----------



## mossy (Jun 3, 2015)

Guido's Brother said:


> I'd like to inform everyone of a new website to serve the Church on the issue of origins: Creation Without Compromise. We aim to provide resources supporting the historic Reformed view. Having just launched on June 1, there's not a lot there yet, but we plan to steadily add more in the weeks to come. While we're especially directing our efforts to the Canadian Reformed Churches, others may also find what we're doing of interest and/or of benefit.



Wes,
That looks great so far. Important subject. I look forward to reading more. 
Terry


----------



## psycheives (Jun 4, 2015)

I also look forward to this website. I like the Book Reviews" tab. This should be a hot spot because we all need help discerning and summarizing which books promote which view. A taxonomy/table would be helpful 

Curious, will this site take a stand on young/old earth debates or be supportive of both?


----------



## Hamalas (Jun 4, 2015)

Looks great! Good design features, very clean look.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 4, 2015)

psycheives said:


> Curious, will this site take a stand on young/old earth debates or be supportive of both?



We maintain that young earth is the only viable biblical position. Rev. Paulin Bédard's article argues for that in a uniquely persuasive way.


----------



## mgkortus (Jun 4, 2015)

I look forward to more content being added. 

The articles that appear on the website now are all based on biblical exegesis. Do you intend to include articles that interact with the teachings of evolutionary scientists? If not, I recommend doing so. I believe many succumb to the idea that Scripture must be interpreted in light of science, because they accept the conclusions that unbelieving scientists make based on the data that they produce. I contend there are alternative ways to explain the data - ways that do not conflict with a literal interpretation of Genesis 1. I believe it is crucial to distinguish between the data/results and the conclusions/theories that unbelieving scientists make based on those findings. 

In addition, all the book reviews are about books arguing for a proper understanding of Genesis 1 and the origins of life/world. I recommend reviewing books that argue the other side of the equation.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 4, 2015)

mgkortus said:


> The articles that appear on the website now are all based on biblical exegesis. Do you intend to include articles that interact with the teachings of evolutionary scientists? If not, I recommend doing so. I believe many succumb to the idea that Scripture must be interpreted in light of science, because they accept the conclusions that unbelieving scientists make based on the data that they produce. I contend there are alternative ways to explain the data - ways that do not conflict with a literal interpretation of Genesis 1. I believe it is crucial to distinguish between the data/results and the conclusions/theories that unbelieving scientists make based on those findings.
> 
> In addition, all the book reviews are about books arguing for a proper understanding of Genesis 1 and the origins of life/world. I recommend reviewing books that argue the other side of the equation.



Matt,

Thanks for those suggestions. In due time, we do hope to have a wide range of resources approaching this issue from different angles.


----------



## Nate (Jun 4, 2015)

Very much looking forward to following your website!


----------



## GraceOverwhelmsMe (Jun 4, 2015)

Looking forward to reading articles as they come in. 

What kind of ways do you hope to differentiate your blog from other well-known resources like Answers in Genesis?


----------



## Douglas P. (Jun 4, 2015)

Was it a conscious decision not to have a comments section on the articles? It would be neat to see some interaction with the articles by the reading public.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 4, 2015)

GraceOverwhelmsMe said:


> What kind of ways do you hope to differentiate your blog from other well-known resources like Answers in Genesis?



Brian,

We're not scientists, but mostly theologians. We may provide resources from believing scientists, but our emphasis is on what Scripture says. Also, our focus is on providing resources from Reformed believers for Reformed believers. So, you could say, our target audience is narrower than websites like AiG.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 4, 2015)

Douglas Padgett said:


> Was it a conscious decision not to have a comments section on the articles? It would be neat to see some interaction with the articles by the reading public.



Douglas,

Yes, we decided not to allow comments. Sometimes comments allow people to bring forward genuine questions, but unfortunately more often it just gives a platform for the contentious, especially on issues relating to origins.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jun 4, 2015)

This is encouraging and I'm looking forward to reading more.


----------



## timfost (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! We should always interpret general revelation with special revelation. Unfortunately, the trend is a reversal. I told a relative recently who believes in an old earth and interpreting scripture from a scientific point of view that what concerns me most is that when we are told by scripture to put faith in God and His word, to put trust in science above God's revelation is putting trust in the wrong place.

He proceeded to explain that the main focus of scripture is redemption, so these other details are not as important.

What has happened to the doctrine that the scriptures reveal the glory of God so that we can rightly know and obey Him? If salvation is the most important thing, the glory of God is very man-centered.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GraceOverwhelmsMe (Jun 5, 2015)

timfost said:


> What has happened to the doctrine that the scriptures reveal the glory of God so that we can rightly know and obey Him? If salvation is the most important thing, the glory of God is very man-centered.



Didn't you hear? Rob Bell told us that "We are the gospel!" I thought everybody knew that the most important thing in the Bible is how we benefit from the glory of God? No? *shrugs* /endsarcasm

Unfortunately this ^ is what is being taught by liberal critical scholars, and this is what people are eating up. They love to love a God that makes them the most important thing. They love to love a God who puts people's desires and dreams and fairy dust wishes above His own Glory.

Show them the real God of Scripture, and they tell you that they can't believe in a God who does x, y, z as if their approval of the actions of God define who God is. 

Sorry. Makes me real mad sometimes.


----------

